# fme work visa now no job



## anoutlaw (May 13, 2009)

i got a question. im in mexico with about 9 months remaining on the work visa.QUESTION 1 if i inform that i am no longer working can i still stay ?? QuEStION 2 if i stay working, how is the renewal process? simple?do i need to show i have been paying taxes? i just get paid cash and not sure if im registered in the company. i think my sallary is too low to pay taxes anyway. thank you


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I believe that you are required to notify INM when you lose a job and change to another. Ask them, to be sure.


----------

